# Pricing on lotion sticks



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

I was wondering what you all market your .5 oz lotion sticks for? If you even sell them of course. I bought the supplies to make some for Pumpkin Festival this year. I am trying to get an idea on the running average rate for them. Do you find they sell well for you?
I'm trying to decide how many different fragrances I do as well. Liquid lotion did not sell for me at all. It was a nightmare all around. I am hoping these will do better.

Thanks!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I think it's just easier to cruise their websites  Vicki


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

Yeah. I was only able to find one though...need to find more time to cruise I suppose.
Thanks! I'll probably just end up charging the same as I do for my soap so they can mix and match.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

We sell .6 oz for $8.


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

We sell .5 oz for $8 and they sell well, but I would do a limited number of scents and not a big selection.

PJ


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Wow, we sold them for much less, but they never sold. I stopped making them. Maybe that was the problem. Up the price : ) and they will think they are more valuable : )


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I demo mine as well. People do not know what they are
lavender
plain
coconut lime verbena
chocolate
bay rum.


----------

